# FreeBSD 7 and KDE 3 really laggy, need some tips.



## Mikael_L (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all!


I made some mistakes on my PC and ended up with a new install, long story short, I installed nvidia 177... and KDE3 from packages, everything is fine BUT when in KDE its really laggy..
I run twinview on two 19" tft.

I have a nvidia geforce 7300 - 256mb, 1,3 Gig in ram, 1,4 ghz processor, 250gig HDD so i dont think its the hardware.

But I wuld appriciate som tips on logfiles to exam so I can perhaps solve this problem.


Best Regards
Mikael


----------



## SoulStealer (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, I'd start with the xorg.conf, then it's logs ... but then I am fairly new to this

P.S. Post them here


----------



## brd@ (Dec 9, 2008)

I would guess that you are describing that the graphics are laggy? Do you have the nvidia driver installed?


----------



## Mikael_L (Dec 10, 2008)

problem solved!

Hardware error, seemes like the grafic card was broken... x(

So now on to next problem, making a ATI-card run twinview.. But thats another story. =)



			
				brd@ said:
			
		

> I would guess that you are describing that the graphics are laggy? Do you have the nvidia driver installed?



Yes i had the nvidia 177.xx..xx (something) running, with splashlogo and all.


----------



## adamk (Dec 10, 2008)

Mikael_L said:
			
		

> So now on to next problem, making a ATI-card run twinview.. But thats another story. =)



Twinview is nvidia only.  You want to use 'xrandr' to enable multiple monitors on the same video card.  This is a pretty useful page when it comes to xrandr:

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2

Adam


----------



## Mikael_L (Dec 10, 2008)

ok!

Thanks!


/Mikael

Edit:

Plans for tonight..



> #cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd/
> 
> #make install clean
> 
> ...


----------

